# Tom Daniel Unreal Roller (saved)



## LDC65 (Aug 30, 2014)

here is a pic of my Tom Daniel Unreal Roller I bought off of eBay as a basket case. I took it all apart and restored it, but couldn't find decals so I had to hand paint the side stripes myself.


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

WoW ! I haven't seen one of these since I was a pup ! :tongue: You have really done a fantastic job on it ! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Damn, nice job on that


----------



## LDC65 (Aug 30, 2014)

thanks, I like buying hard to find models that are built rough and restoring them, its almost like I feel sorry for them lol


----------

